
It's Not Just TechCrunch - zacjszewczyk
http://zacjszewczyk.com/Structure/Its%20Not%20Just%20TechCrunch.htm
======
runarb
Looks likes a url encoding problem with a ' character. Correct link appear to
be
[http://zacjszewczyk.com/Structure/It%27s%20Not%20Just%20Tech...](http://zacjszewczyk.com/Structure/It%27s%20Not%20Just%20TechCrunch.htm)

------
GrizzlyAdams
404

